# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Какая разница между "кровать" и "постель ? "

## Hanna

_In very easy Russian  or English...  ?_

----------


## Surendil

Hmm... I'm not sure, but I think, that "кровать" denotes just a wooden base and (maybe) mattress, and "постель" means blankets, pillows, plaids, sheets and so on.
As I heard, in most cases both "кровать" and "постель" are used in common (daily?) speech. But: "Сегодня мы купили в магазине новую кровать" and "Я уже приготовил тебе постель, ты можешь идти спать".

----------


## Hanna

Thanks for the response! Yeah agree.... I think I am beginning to work it out...  My language (Swedish) actually translate the words differently. I primarily use English dictionaries so I hadn't checked it.   
However, in English both words are "bed". 
The word for "постель" is more to do with *bedding*.. and_ lying in bed_... and кровать is the actual bed.  
лежить в постели (lie in bed) 
купить кровать (buy a bed) 
But it's still not completely clear. I liked your example sentences!

----------


## qza

Similar  house vs home

----------


## Surendil

Oh!.. Clear comparsion with deep subtext  ::  +1

----------


## qza

_However, in Russian both words are_ "дом".  ::

----------


## Alex_PK

"постель" implies blankets pillows etc.
Лежать в кровати = лежать в постели
Расстелить кровать = расстелить постель
as a piece of furniture кровать only, for example: У меня дома 3 кровати. Эта кровать жесткая, etc.
Постель is often used in sexual context for example: "После бутылки шампанского мы с ней проснулись в одной постели" в кино "постельная сцена" = "nude scene". " "Она добилась своей славы через постель"

----------


## qza

*Постел*ь - это то что можно "*постел*ить" на кровать. Кстати, в интернете часто встречается постИлить  :: .
Кровать можно застелить (постелью). Или просто положить постель на кровать, и не стелить её до определённого времени  :: .

----------


## qza

Вобщем я понял как можно объяснить, постель это уже застеленая кровать, в отличии от просто кровати (не застеленой). Соответственно постель имеет более интимный характер, т.к. содержит бельё (может быть даже "грязное бельё"  :: ).

----------


## Surendil

Словом, постель -- это всё то мягкое и приятное, что делает деревянную (или железную) рамку полноценным ложем для сна, отдыха и близкого общения  :: 
Эх, я из самайликов только  ::  и запомнил, как пишется...

----------


## it-ogo

> Эх, я из самайликов только  и запомнил, как пишется...

 Можно нажать на "Go advanced" и выбирать на специальной панели.

----------


## Surendil

> Можно нажать на "Go advanced" и выбирать на специальной панели.

 Спасибо за совет, я не заметил этой кнопки!  ::

----------


## Hanna

Great, I get this now! Thanks a lot. 
I particularly appreciate the examples.

----------

